# Black TT, yellow calipers?



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

.. anyone been brave enough to try this combo?

remember - it didn't happen unless you have pics!

I'm having trouble deciding what color to do - I really dont want to do red. Was thinking Blue .. then I thought Gold .. then I thought yellow ... anyway, you can see my problem here  Girlfriend thought pink before she got banished and banned from further brake caliper contemplations (I think that was her plan but this is not a laughing matter!).

pics of any painted (stock) calipers on a dark TT, anyone?

:-* u all!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Matt hi-viz yellow would work as long as your calipers are big and your interior is also black.


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

oh yes, interior is black.

calipers are the little stock ones :-|


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

I've seen a golf with yellow calipers on it knocking about, but no tt's-i think it would look ok imo, it might be a case of suck it and see,mate.I'm just glad you didn't go down the pink route! :lol: 
cheers
jon


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks well but it would look even better if you painted the car Yellow and the calipers black :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Wak said:


>


Needs black wheels. Too many colours going on...


----------



## bristewart (Jul 31, 2006)

Not a fan of yellow, gotta be red or black for me on a black car.


----------



## superquattro (Dec 15, 2008)

Mine are yellow!


----------



## XXX-1.8T (Apr 25, 2008)

Would my yellow TT look naff with red calipers?

I have this kit ready for my baby:










Do red brakes look bad on a yellow car?


----------



## slovoflud (Jan 27, 2009)

XXX-1.8T said:


> Would my yellow TT look naff with red calipers?


not bad, but not as noticeable IMO


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

oh I quite like those.

Yellow it is. Thinking of going darker (to more of a dark grey/anthracite) with the RS6s (not black - just dark silver).

thanks guys [smiley=party2.gif]


----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

XXX-1.8T said:


> Would my yellow TT look naff with red calipers?
> 
> Do red brakes look bad on a yellow car?


On a Porsche gt All Colors are good..... 

anyway I think that on yellow car are also good Black calipers....


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Looks well but it would look even better if you painted the car Yellow and the calipers black :wink:


 :lol:

If your name was hidden and nobody knew who posted it .. I still reckon 90% of the people who have read these forums for a while would be able to guess who said that! :lol:



XXX-1.8T said:


> Would my yellow TT look naff with red calipers?


yellow + red = mcdonalds! But they're sweet brakes so functionality wins over looks.. or does it?! can you have both?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I have them


----------



## bikergerm (Nov 2, 2008)

Black calipers, no doubt. What color are your wheels?


----------



## XXX-1.8T (Apr 25, 2008)

SaintScoTT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Looks well but it would look even better if you painted the car Yellow and the calipers black :wink:
> ...


It would cost me a bit to get them resprayed 

I was thinking maybe silver with yellow font?


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

ian, can I marry your car? :lol:


----------



## XXX-1.8T (Apr 25, 2008)

My friend Stats has the Big Brembo's in red on his yellow TT:










Looks ok to me!


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

indeed. however yours will look better as you'll have caractere grill 

does anyone have an opinion on using a dremel with a carbon steel brush to clean the calipers? I've been trying steel wool and it seems adequite, but there are some hard-to-get-to places. Couldn't find a brush with metal bristles anywhere - my next idea was the dremel :twisted: overkill?

do you have to get EVERY LAST bit of dust off the surface?


----------



## Murathan (Oct 27, 2008)

Wak said:


>


great wheels...what brand are they?I think they are 19" right?or 19"?

I am looking forward to buy wheels...I can think about that,looks perfect


----------



## Constantinos (Aug 22, 2008)

Black calipers with white Audi logo on a Moro Blue......it would also suit black I think.


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

I've already done yellow


----------



## Murathan (Oct 27, 2008)

Murathan said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


nobody knows that brand?please tell me if anybody knows?


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

I went ORANGE :lol:



















Not many of these around... 8)


----------



## Murathan (Oct 27, 2008)

Murathan said:


> Murathan said:
> 
> 
> > Wak said:
> ...


anybody knows that brand?I searched on web but I could not find?please help me if anybody knows?thanks very much


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Yellow on a black car dont do it for me. Red, black or silver and maybe blue but that's about it. Yellow far to loud and don't go IMO but then my opinions worth nowt anyway :lol:


----------



## renadablue (Jun 9, 2013)

Wak said:


>


What kind of rims are these on the Audi. Where can I find them?


----------



## renadablue (Jun 9, 2013)

Wak said:


>


What brand of rims are these and where can I find some?


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yellow/black with grey!!!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Holy Thread Resurrection Batman!


----------



## Nick nj (Sep 4, 2012)

http://s889.photobucket.com/user/nicknj80/media/image-2.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1


----------

